# Buttons werden falsch angeordent



## Holger (4. Nov 2011)

Hey Leute,

habe folgendes Problem. Habe ein layout erstellt, welches ein ListView und zwei Buttons darstellen soll. Diese Buttons sollen nebeneinander unter dem ListView dargestellt werde. Die Buttons werden zwar nebeneinander dargestellt, jedoch super klein. Diese sollen sich eigentlich den Raum gleicher maßen aufteilen. Vllt kann mir jemand sagen was ich in dem folgenden XML falsch gemacht habe. 

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<RelativeLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent" >

	<ListView
	    android:id="@android:id/list"
	    android:layout_width="match_parent"
	    android:layout_height="200dp"
	    android:layout_weight="1"
        android:drawSelectorOnTop="false"/>

	<Button 
	    android:id="@+id/button1"
	    androidadding="2dp"
	    android:layout_width="wrap_content"
	    android:layout_height="50dp"
	    android:layout_below="@android:id/list"/>

	<Button
	    android:id="@+id/button2"
	    android:layout_width="fill_parent"
	    android:layout_height="50dp"
	    android:layout_alignLeft="@id/button1"
	    android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
	    android:layout_below="@android:id/list" 
	    android:layout_toRightOf="@id/button1"/>

</RelativeLayout>
[/XML]

Danke für eure Hilfe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Holger


----------



## schlingel (9. Nov 2011)

Pack die Buttons in ein LinearLayout und lass dieses den Platz verteilen:

[XML]
<LinearLayout
  android:layout_height="wrap_content"
  android:layout_width="fill_parent"
  android:layout_below="@id/@android:id/list"
  androidrientation="horizontal">
    <Button 
        android:id="@+id/button1"
        androidadding="2dp"
        android:layout_width="fill_parent"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:layout_weight="0.5" />

    <Button
        android:id="@+id/button2"
        android:layout_width="fill_parent"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:layout_weight="0.5" />
</LinearLayout>
[/XML]


----------



## Holger (10. Nov 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. 

Gruß Holger


----------

